# Perché vi piace tanto Chalanoglu?



## The P (30 Giugno 2017)

Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.

PRO:
- Calciatore intelligente, 
- Ottima visione di gioco 
- Calci piazzati pazzeschi
- Prezzo abbordabile

CONTRO:
- Se viene come trequartista credo escluda James (si, io a James ci credo)
- Se viene a fare l'esterno d'attacco sono assolutamente scontento. 1) Non è un attaccante, 2) Segna poco
- Da uno che a 17 anni era titolare in Bundes, con il numero 10, ci si aspettava un esplosione diversa. Costa 25 sacchi (bonus inclusi) perché non fa la differenza. 

Aspetto adesso di sentire il parere di tutti gli entusiasti del forum. Magari me convincete


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...



non è che mi spippetto se arriva, ma tanto James è un miraggio e altri profili simili non danno comunque garanzie..azzardo per azzardo se piace al mister e a MM ci fidiamo


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...



perché ha tecnica e abbastanza "famoso" per chi segue il calcio, e finora ci siamo sorbiti giocatoretti con la 10.
ma la gente fu entusiasta anche i Honda.

A me non dispiace, ma solo se inserito in un certo contesto, non quello attuale, con Andrè Silva centravanti.
Arrivasse lui e James sarei contento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...




Analizzo i tuoi contro come abbiamo fatto ieri in puntata : 

- Il suo arrivo non esclude JAMES 
- E' un gocacore sempre proiettato all attacco altro che non attaccante , ha fatto 6 gol e 5 assist in 12 partite in bundes vedi te .
- E' uno che fa la differenza ECCOME , basta vedere come tratta la palla. In italia farà faville .


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2017)

Permettetemi inoltre di parlare di James . 

Ad oggi è UTOPICO basare il proprio mercato su un giocatore che non è avvicinabile , noi faremo il nostro mercato e poi ( cosi mi dicono) più avanti si proverà perchè ad oggi il giocatore aspetta offerte .


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...



Piace perché ha tecnica, gamba, capisce il gioco ed è in grado di creare superiorità numerica.
Poiché sono caratteristiche che nessun giocatore dell'AC Milan ha posseduto negli ultimi 5 anni (se non , in parte, Bonaventura), non vedo perché non si dovrebbe essere soddisfatti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...



Nei PRO nulla da dire, sarebbe il calciatore più tecnico della rosa allo stesso prezzo per il quale abbiamo pagato Bertolacci e ad un prezzo per cui nessun giocatore con una tale classe verrebbe ceduto. Il suo è un caso particolarissimo. 

Smontiamo il caso che segna poco, lo scorso anno 15 presenze (per la squalifica) 6 goal e 5 assist (a 22 anni) in un ruolo che non è offensivo al massimo. 

Entrerebbe di diritto tra i giocatori più tecnici del campionato, nel ramo di quelli che ti fanno giocare bene e ti mandano in porta. Lo stesso gruppo a cui appartiene Dybala che lo scorso anno ha segnato pochissimo (su azione) ricordo a tutti.

Non esclude James perchè James è impossibile arrivi, mettetevelo in testa. Lui sarà il numero 10 di cui si parlava, gli altri non sono realmente prendibili.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...


Le volte che l'ho visto giocare nel Leverkusen mi ha dato l'impressione di essere un buon giocatore...uno sopra la media per intenderci...uno che ha talento insomma...
Semplice e probabilmente banale ma la ragione per la quale caldeggio un suo eventuale arrivo è proprio questa...un giovane promettente che potrebbe diventare un top...
Poi nel calcio si sa come vanno le cose...potrebbe rivelarsi un flop ma se nemmeno ci si prova...

Non concordo su due ragioni che sconsigliano il suo arrivo...

Il fatto che giocherebbe esterno...
Credo che se arrivano lui e Kalinic si vada verso un cambio di modulo...due punte con il trequartista dietro...

Il fatto che escluderebbe James Rodriguez...
Su ragazzi....ancora correte dietro a queste notizie?
Sognare non costa niente è vero...ma il problema è quando ci si sveglia e bisogna fare i conti con la realtà...


----------



## neoxes (30 Giugno 2017)

Perché dopo James ed Eriksen, irraggiungibili, è il top nel ruolo per valore attuale e potenziale.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizzo i tuoi contro come abbiamo fatto ieri *in puntata* :
> 
> - Il suo arrivo non esclude JAMES
> - E' un gocacore sempre proiettato all attacco altro che non attaccante , ha fatto 6 gol e 5 assist in 12 partite in bundes vedi te .
> - E' uno che fa la differenza ECCOME , basta vedere come tratta la palla. In italia farà faville .



che puntata?


----------



## The P (30 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Nei PRO nulla da dire, sarebbe il calciatore più tecnico della rosa allo stesso prezzo per il quale abbiamo pagato Bertolacci e ad un prezzo per cui nessun giocatore con una tale classe verrebbe ceduto. Il suo è un caso particolarissimo.
> 
> Smontiamo il caso che segna poco, lo scorso anno 15 presenze (per la squalifica) 6 goal e 5 assist (a 22 anni) in un ruolo che non è offensivo al massimo.
> 
> ...



Ragnet ti assicura che il Milan ha intenzione di prendere 2 TOP PLAYER (di quelli che fanno vendere le magliette). Così dicono agli sponsor. Se però Calhanoglu rientra tra questi non saprei, ma ne dubito. Quindi la possibilità c'è eccome. A meno che non cambino idea.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragnet ti assicura che il Milan ha intenzione di prendere 2 TOP PLAYER (di quelli che fanno vendere le magliette). Così dicono agli sponsor. Se però Calhanoglu rientra tra questi non saprei, ma ne dubito. Quindi la possibilità c'è eccome. A meno che non cambino idea.



Anche io vorrei Belen ogni sera nel mio letto calda, non significa sia possibile. Calhanoglu imho nella loro idea rientra nei top prendibili. La 10 di Calhanoglu le maglie le fa vendere ed uno un gradino leggermente sotto i topo che può diventare top.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2017)

Ha gamba e tanta tecnica, cosa che da noi è stata utopia recentemente, aggiungo ai tuoi pro che è un eccellente tiratore di punizioni, noi dopo Pirlo non abbiamo.avuto un solo tiratore decente. Non è top mondiale, ne sono consapevole, Ma è un ottimo giocatore e per ripartire è oro colato secondo me


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (30 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Nei PRO nulla da dire, sarebbe il calciatore più tecnico della rosa allo stesso prezzo per il quale abbiamo pagato Bertolacci e ad un prezzo per cui nessun giocatore con una tale classe verrebbe ceduto. Il suo è un caso particolarissimo.
> 
> Smontiamo il caso che segna poco, lo scorso anno 15 presenze (per la squalifica) 6 goal e 5 assist (a 22 anni) in un ruolo che non è offensivo al massimo.
> 
> ...




Tutto quello che avrei scritto io, in particolare sul fatto che il suo sia un caso particolare, anomalo direi. Giocatori così intelligenti dal punto di vista del " fare la cosa giusta" per i compagni e per la squadra, così tecnici, ce ne sono pochi e costano tutti dai 40 in su.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragnet ti assicura che il Milan ha intenzione di prendere 2 TOP PLAYER (di quelli che fanno vendere le magliette). Così dicono agli sponsor. Se però Calhanoglu rientra tra questi non saprei, ma ne dubito. Quindi la possibilità c'è eccome. A meno che non cambino idea.



Ad occhio uno può essere Silva, è abbastanza in rampa di lancio come fama.

Comunque se ne prendono anche uno è un miracolo.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Perché dopo James ed Eriksen, irraggiungibili, è il top nel ruolo per valore attuale e potenziale.



se vabbé... ne hai dimenticato giusto qualcuno...
hazard, de bruyne, muller, ozil, dele alli, coutinho, bernardo silva, draxler, carrasco, mertens, insigne, isco, david silva... e se estendiamo anche agli esterni (Lemar, Neymar, Sanchez...) non c'è proprio storia.

Allo stato attuale Calhanoglu è una "certezza" né più né meno di un Ross Barkley...
Restando in casa nostr: Calhanoglu vale Suso ragà. Caratteristche diverse ma lo spessore è quello...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (30 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizzo i tuoi contro come abbiamo fatto ieri in puntata :
> 
> - Il suo arrivo non esclude JAMES
> - E' un gocacore sempre proiettato all attacco altro che non attaccante , ha fatto 6 gol e 5 assist in 12 partite in bundes vedi te .
> - E' uno che fa la differenza ECCOME , basta vedere come tratta la palla. In italia farà faville .



Lollo secondo te con lui sarà 4-2-3-1 o potrà essere schierato come esterno?


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Anche io vorrei Belen ogni sera nel mio letto calda, non significa sia possibile. Calhanoglu imho nella loro idea rientra nei top prendibili. La 10 di Calhanoglu le maglie le fa vendere ed uno un gradino leggermente sotto i topo che può diventare top.



mah... io di certo non la comprerei...


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se vabbé... ne hai dimenticato giusto qualcuno...
> hazard, de bruyne, muller, ozil, dele alli, coutinho, bernardo silva, draxler, carrasco, mertens, insigne, isco, david silva... e se estendiamo anche agli esterni (Lemar, Neymar, Sanchez...) non c'è proprio storia.
> 
> Allo stato attuale Calhanoglu è una "certezza" né più né meno di un Ross Barkley...
> Restando in casa nostr: Calhanoglu vale Suso ragà. Caratteristche diverse ma lo spessore è quello...



Hai fatto un po' un'ammucchiata. Sono tutti molto diversi.

Comunque sono abbastanza d'accordo col tuo discorso, e 20-25 mln è un prezzo giusto.


----------



## neoxes (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se vabbé... ne hai dimenticato giusto qualcuno...
> hazard, de bruyne, muller, ozil, dele alli, coutinho, bernardo silva, draxler, carrasco, mertens, insigne, isco, david silva... e se estendiamo anche agli esterni (Lemar, Neymar, Sanchez...) non c'è proprio storia.
> 
> Allo stato attuale Calhanoglu è una "certezza" né più né meno di un Ross Barkley...
> Restando in casa nostr: Calhanoglu vale Suso ragà. Caratteristche diverse ma lo spessore è quello...



Hazard è un esteno, De Brunye un centrocampista centrale, Muller è al top del potenziale, Ozil... va beh, Alli ecco lui sì, Coutinho? ahahaha, Bernardo Silva è un esterno, Draxler non mi pare di quel livello, Carrasco è un esterno, Mertens è una punta/esterno, Insigne è un esterno, Isco lo avevo dimenticato, David Silva ha 31 anni su...


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2017)

Perché già ora nel campionato italiano sarebbe uno dei giocatori più tecnici in grado di cambiare il corso della partita.
Perché ha 22 anni è sicuramente migliorerà rischiando di diventare il tanto top player che ci manca
Perché per 20 M + bonus per un giocatore di tale talento sono davvero pochissima roba.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Hazard è un esteno, De Brunye un centrocampista centrale, Muller è al top del potenziale, Ozil... va beh, Alli ecco lui sì, Coutinho? ahahaha, Bernardo Silva è un esterno, Draxler non mi pare di quel livello, Carrasco è un esterno, Mertens è una punta/esterno, Insigne è un esterno, Isco lo avevo dimenticato, David Silva ha 31 anni su...



"Hazard è un esterno". Premettendo che il trequartista cetrale vecchio stampo praticamente non esiste quasi più, mi chiedo: hai mai visto giocare Calhanoglu? 
Il turco gioca per lo più esterno, con molta più attitudine ad accentrarsi che andare sul fondo.
Non capisco perché ridi su Coutinho. Giocatore da Barcellona...
Draxler gioca titolare (e bene!) in un top club europeo. 
David Silva avrà pure 3 anni ma comunque è superiore a Calhanoglu.
E non ne ho messo mooooolti altri


----------



## Lambro (30 Giugno 2017)

che poi Suso viene inspiegabilmente visto come un giocatore "medio" quando nel giusto contesto mi pare uno veramente tecnico e capace...non un trascinatore assoluto ma quelli NON possiamo ancora permetterceli sotto tanti punti di vista.
il punto è che se vuoi una squadra che viva di continui movimenti incroci triangoli, allora suso non ti serve ad un ***** essendo molto statico nel gioco senza pallone. (da capire se per volontà tattiche o per capacità sue)
non ho visto molto chalanoglu e non so dire se nel gioco senza pallone sia uno molto dinamico o meno..

per chi dice che verrà un top player, io lo spero per carità, però tutto mi da' da pensare che non sarà così, quello che è veramente difficile è superare la concorrenza ormai lunghissima di squadre capaci di dare ingaggi nettamente superiori al nostro e di essere al top fisso ormai da anni, ad esempio negli anni 80 90 00 era molto piu' facile in quanto la concorrenza era di poche squadre italiane, real e barca e finita li'. Ora devi passare davanti a:
Real
Barca
United
City
Bayern
Psg
Atleti
Liverpoool
Arsenal
Chelsea
Juventus
a breve credo pure il Tottenham


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

Incredibile come in molti sottovalutino Suso, davvero...


----------



## neoxes (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Hazard è un esterno". Premettendo che il trequartista cetrale vecchio stampo praticamente non esiste quasi più, mi chiedo: hai mai visto giocare Calhanoglu?
> Il turco gioca per lo più esterno, con molta più attitudine ad accentrarsi che andare sul fondo.
> Non capisco perché ridi su Coutinho. Giocatore da Barcellona...
> Draxler gioca titolare (e bene!) in un top club europeo.
> ...



Hazard viene fatto giocare esterno da molti anni e lui stesso vuol giocare lì, mica è colpa mia.
L'ho visto giocare Calhanoglu, per questo dico che è un trequartista. Poi è anche molto duttile e quindi lo fanno giocare in altri ruoli, ma come ruolo naturale è quello.
Ad ogni modo, non mi puoi paragonare giocatori già affermati col turco quando lui deve ancora esplodere. Infatti ho parlato di qualità attuale E potenziale, e congiunzione copulativa positiva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Lollo secondo te con lui sarà 4-2-3-1 o potrà essere schierato come esterno?



Dipende tutto da chi arriva , per me ma è un opinione mia sarà dietro la punta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...


Il contro maggiore è che ad oggi non ha un suo ruolo

Il Pro è che sono sicuro che sia perfetto per Montella, sarà il nostro Borja


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...



sinceramente i 4 PRO che hai elencato mi sembrano sufficienti pensando a come invece saremmo messi senza di lui

se poi credi all'arrivo di james allora no problem, arriverà james

se si punta su calhanoglu è perchè james è inarrivabile


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Giugno 2017)

Essenzialmente un motivo ti farebbe cambiare idea penso: da quando ha avuto la squalifica per 4 mesi il leverkusen ha rischiato di entrare nella lotta retrocessione


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> che poi Suso viene inspiegabilmente visto come un giocatore "medio" quando nel giusto contesto mi pare uno veramente tecnico e capace...non un trascinatore assoluto ma quelli NON possiamo ancora permetterceli sotto tanti punti di vista.
> il punto è che se vuoi una squadra che viva di continui movimenti incroci triangoli, allora suso non ti serve ad un ***** essendo molto statico nel gioco senza pallone. (da capire se per volontà tattiche o per capacità sue)
> non ho visto molto chalanoglu e non so dire se nel gioco senza pallone sia uno molto dinamico o meno..
> 
> ...



si però anche queste squadre hanno bilanci, obiettivi e priorità.
se questi club sono, per esempio, coperti nel ruolo di prima punta, perché dovrebbero darti fastidio per Belotti?
Oppure: se tutte queste squadre hanno esteri/trequartisti (e sono TUTTE coperte perché il salto di qualità lo fai proprio in quei ruoli) perché dovrebbero darti fastidio per James?
Ad esempio Belotti: tra queste squadre a chi può servire? Lo United ha preso Morata e ha Rashford (quindi probabilmente si chiama fuori anche per James).... l'unica che può infastidirti mi sembra obiettivamente il Liverpool, considerando il Chelsea su Lukaku.
L'Arsenal? Con l'Arsenal ADESSO te la giochi.
E James? Tra queste forse ne avrebbe bisogno la Juve. Le altre mi sembrano coperte.


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Essenzialmente un motivo ti farebbe cambiare idea penso: da quando ha avuto la squalifica per 4 mesi il leverkusen ha rischiato di entrare nella lotta retrocessione



***


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Essenzialmente un motivo ti farebbe cambiare idea penso: da quando ha avuto la squalifica per 4 mesi il leverkusen ha rischiato di entrare nella lotta retrocessione



Con Calhanoglu: *16 *partite, *18 *punti. 8 sconfitte. .
Senza Calhanoglu: 18 partite, 23 punti. 7 sconfitte. 
Stesso andamento.
di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mah... io di certo non la comprerei...



non devono comprarla tutti, una buona parte deve vederlo come un simbolo del nuovo Milan. Se poi vi aspettate James gg a voi.


----------



## Tell93 (30 Giugno 2017)

Comunque ragazzi sulla pagina ufficiale del Milan su fb annunciano fuochi d'artificio per questo weekend...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Con Calhanoglu: *16 *partite, *18 *punti. 8 sconfitte. .
> Senza Calhanoglu: 18 partite, 23 punti. 7 sconfitte.
> Stesso andamento.
> di cosa stiamo parlando?



quindi tu cosa vorresti dimostrare? che è un giocatore normale?


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2017)

da questi dati qualcosa mi dice che tanto scarso non è.
Poi se andiamo a vedere meglio nel dettaglio scopriamo che:
1) nelle 14 presenze in bundes quest'anno ha realizzato 6 gol e 5 assist, giocando 1.217 minuti. Media pazzesca per chi non è un attaccante puro.
2) quest'anno al di là di ciò che dicono i famosi esperti, ha giocato molte più volte a centrocampo e non esterno, esattamente nel ruolo di centrocampista sinistro e 4 volte da attaccante addirittura, come falso nueve.
3)in 14 presenze ha avuto una percentuale di precisione dei passaggi del 77,6%. In una squadra che ha lottato per i bassifondi della classifica, vorrei ricordare.
4) Rating del 7.49.

Adesso continuate pure a dimostrare che sia scarso o giocatore normale.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se vabbé... ne hai dimenticato giusto qualcuno...
> hazard, de bruyne, muller, ozil, dele alli, coutinho, bernardo silva, draxler, carrasco, mertens, insigne, isco, david silva... e se estendiamo anche agli esterni (Lemar, Neymar, Sanchez...) non c'è proprio storia.
> 
> Allo stato attuale Calhanoglu è una "certezza" né più né meno di un Ross Barkley...
> Restando in casa nostr: Calhanoglu *vale Suso ragà*. Caratteristche diverse ma lo spessore è quello...



Siccome noto molta sicurezza nelle tue affermazioni. Sono andato a curiosare, vediamo cosa ne esce fuori tra suso e calhanoglu.

Suso:

Presenze in serie A: 34 
Gol: 7 
Assist: 9
Minutaggio: 2.820
Gol/minut: 403
%precisionePassaggi: 79,5%
Rating 7.21


Calhanoglu:

Presenze: 14
Gol: 6
Assist: 5
Minutaggio: 1.217
Rete/minut: 203
%precisionePassaggi: 77,6%
Rating: 7.49 



A me non sembra che Hakan valga un Suso.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Siccome noto molta sicurezza nelle tue affermazioni. Sono andato a curiosare, vediamo cosa ne esce fuori tra suso e calhanoglu.
> 
> Suso: Presenze in serie A Gol Assist Minutaggio gol/totminuti %precisione passaggi
> 34 7 9 2.820 403 79,5%
> ...



Scusa a me sembra che i dati siano invece molto simili XD
Poi sicuramente il turco ha un'esperienza diversa rispetto allo spagnolo, ma i due mi sembrano sullo stesso livello, pur avendo caratteristiche diverse e modi di giocare diversi.
I tuoi dati lo confermano... anche se dovresti valutare altre cose rispetto ai soli gol e assist 

Diciamo che prendere Calhanoglu per Suso ha senso perché ti mantieni su un buon livello...
...ha senso anche tenere Suso e prendere Calhanoglu... ma non fai un exploit mostruoso... un salto di qualità...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Scusa a me sembra che i dati siano invece molto simili XD
> Poi sicuramente il turco ha un'esperienza diversa rispetto allo spagnolo, ma i due mi sembrano sullo stesso livello, pur avendo caratteristiche diverse e modi di giocare diversi.
> I tuoi dati lo confermano... anche se dovresti valutare altre cose rispetto ai soli gol e assist



non fare il furbo però eh  
Suso ha collezionato gli stessi numeri sul doppio, anzi anche più del doppio delle presenze 
Proprio i numeri smentiscono ciò che hai detto

P.S. infatti se leggi bene, ho messo altri dati oltre gol e assist. 
Ho inserito precisione passaggi, Rating, gol per minuti.
E ho anche specificato nel post sopra che questi numeri li ha fatti giocando 10 volte su 14 sul centrosinistra, a centrocampo! e non alla suso davanti.


----------



## Mc-Milan (30 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> da questi dati qualcosa mi dice che tanto scarso non è.
> Poi se andiamo a vedere meglio nel dettaglio scopriamo che:
> 1) nelle 14 presenze in bundes quest'anno ha realizzato 6 gol e 5 assist, giocando 1.217 minuti. Media pazzesca per chi non è un attaccante puro.
> 2) quest'anno al di là di ciò che dicono i famosi esperti, ha giocato molte più volte a centrocampo e non esterno, esattamente nel ruolo di centrocampista sinistro e 4 volte da attaccante addirittura, come falso nueve.
> ...



.


----------



## Mc-Milan (30 Giugno 2017)

Non dimentichiamoci poi che, se giocasse come esterno,come suso a destra è un giocatore che tende ad accentrarsi lasciando spazio ai terzini x il cross..e mi pare che a terzini siamo messi benino quest'anno


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizzo i tuoi contro come abbiamo fatto ieri in puntata :
> 
> - Il suo arrivo non esclude JAMES
> - E' un gocacore sempre proiettato all attacco altro che non attaccante , ha fatto 6 gol e 5 assist in 12 partite in bundes vedi te .
> - E' uno che fa la differenza ECCOME , basta vedere come tratta la palla. In italia farà faville .



in che puntata scusa?


----------



## Mc-Milan (30 Giugno 2017)

Da prendere prima di ieri! Poi non esclude James(x me inarrivabile,ma attenzione a mendes..)sarebbe un up grade ovunque giocasse nel nostro centrocampo e in su, ad oggi...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2017)

andiamo ancora più nel dettaglio allora 

Suso: 
Sempre su *34 presenze*
Passaggi chiave: 1.9 a partita
passaggi a partita: 35.7
Cross a partita: 1
Passaggi lunghi a partita: 2.1
Passaggi filtranti a partita: 0.2


Calhanoglu: *14 presenze*
Pass.chiave: 1.9 
Passaggi a partita: 51.5	
Cross a partita:	1.2	
Pass.Lunghi a partita: 3
Passaggi Filtranti a partita:	0.1

in pratica ha numeri pressoché uguali a Suso, giocando però meno della metà delle partite. Roba impressionante. COnsideriamo infine che ha giocato per una squadra che lottava per il 12 posto.
Consideriamo anche che a differenza di Suso ha giocato 10 volte su 14 a centrocampo. 
 Buon proseguimento.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> andiamo ancora più nel dettaglio allora
> 
> Suso:
> Sempre su *34 presenze*
> ...


Infatti non ce paragone. Suso ottimo giocatore ma Calhanoglu è destinato a diventare il miglior trequartista al mondo


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non fare il furbo però eh
> Suso ha collezionato gli stessi numeri sul doppio, anzi anche più del doppio delle presenze
> Proprio i numeri smentiscono ciò che hai detto
> 
> ...


mah, io guardo la % passaggi per esempio.
Suso li avrà anche collezionati sul doppio delle presenze quei numeri, ma Suso per tutta la stagione è stato più il giocatore che doveva innescare l'azione piuttosto che concluderla... Calhanoglu è uno che, come ho spiegato, cerca poco il fondo. 
Non è un caso che i suoi 6 gol siano arrivati per metà su assist di Kampl, 2 di Brandt e l'altro su rigore.
Il turco tira anche di più verso la porta, proprio perché fa movimenti ad accentrarsi... ma è anche uno giocatore che tenta poco il dribbling (secondo i dati 0.8 a partita... contro i 2.2 di Suso), ergo è uno che gioca molto la palla (51 passaggi, contro i 35 di Suso... e 3 lanci lunghi contro i 2 di Suso), che tenta magari la giocata, ma che non punta l'uomo. 

Secondo me, invece, qui si vuole dipingere Hakan Calhanoglu per un Insigne... quando non ha proprio NULLA del Lorenzino nazionale. Soprattutto come potenzialità.

E' un buon acquisto, non sto dicendo il contrario, ma è un buon acquisto come lo sarebbe Perotti

p.s. mi trovo a difendere Suso, quando sono il primo ad averlo sempre criticato...


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Scusa a me sembra che i dati siano invece molto simili XD
> Poi sicuramente il turco ha un'esperienza diversa rispetto allo spagnolo, ma i due mi sembrano sullo stesso livello, pur avendo caratteristiche diverse e modi di giocare diversi.
> I tuoi dati lo confermano... anche se dovresti valutare altre cose rispetto ai soli gol e assist
> 
> ...



La serie A è un torneo di così basso livello che non abbisogna di Messi e Ronaldo per fare la differenza in alto. Çalha non ha nulla di meno, né tecnicamente né come credenziali, di gente come Mertens, Callejon o Salah quando venne in Italia, o di un Insigne, e mi pare sia stato dimostrato che con gente così, circondata da un buon impianto, si possono fare gli 80 punti che noi chiediamo al Milan dell'anno prossimo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

Il Turco ha collezionato in totale 39 controlli errati in 23 partite. Credo siano dati abbastanza significativi sulle sue capacità tecniche...sbagliare 1 o 2 stop a partita quando tocchi la palla minimo 30 volte a partita è un dato abbastanza eloquente, credo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mah, io guardo la % passaggi per esempio.
> Suso li avrà anche collezionati sul doppio delle presenze quei numeri, ma Suso per tutta la stagione è stato più il giocatore che doveva innescare l'azione piuttosto che concluderla... Calhanoglu è uno che, come ho spiegato, cerca poco il fondo.
> Non è un caso che i suoi 6 gol siano arrivati per metà su assist di Kampl, 2 di Brandt e l'altro su rigore.
> Il turco tira anche di più verso la porta, proprio perché fa movimenti ad accentrarsi... ma è anche uno giocatore che tenta poco il dribbling (secondo i dati 0.8 a partita... contro i 2.2 di Suso), ergo è uno che gioca molto la palla (51 passaggi, contro i 35 di Suso... e 3 lanci lunghi contro i 2 di Suso), che tenta magari la giocata, ma che non punta l'uomo.
> ...


Ripper, per piacere, dai. Ho come l'impressione che tu sia fissato un po' su certi giocatori e che gli altri siano "buoni" tutt'al più. 
Calhanoglu è forte, non è un top mondiale, ma è forte e il salto di qualità te lo fa fare se passi da Niang/Deulofeu a lui.
Ragioniamo pure per potenzialità: dove può arrivare Calhanoglu? Molto, molto in alto, ma per quello c'è bisogno anche di una squadra.
Voi ragionate solo e soltanto al presente: Insigne al presente, Keita al presente, ma Insigne e Keita, l'anno scorso, al netto dei loro anonimi campionati precedenti, li avreste considerati? No! Invece, ora, li considerate. 
Ecco, Calhanoglu è uno di quelli che potreste considerare, viste le sue qualità, ma che ora non considerate perché chiaramente non ha avuto modo di esplodere... e non tirarmi fuori la storia del giocatore che trascina anche in una squadra media, perché quelli sono pochi e nemmeno gente come Hazard o De Bruyne farebbe la differenza nel suo Leverkusen; due anni fa Hazard ha segnato QUATTRO reti nel secondo disastrato Chelsea di Mourinho.
Messi e Ronaldo ti rivoltano la squadra e pochissimi altri, non prendiamoci in giro.
Ah, tutto questo per dire che Perotti=Calhanoglu è una grandissima defecata, ma proprio grande grande.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Turco ha collezionato in totale 39 controlli errati in 23 partite. Credo siano dati abbastanza significativi sulle sue capacità tecniche...sbagliare 1 o 2 stop a partita quando tocchi la palla minimo 30 volte a partita è un dato abbastanza eloquente, credo.



ma nessuno mette in discussione le sue doti tecniche.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripper, per piacere dai. Ho come l'impressione che tu sia fissato un po' su certi giocatori e che gli altri siano "buoni" tutt'al più.
> Calhanoglu è forte, non è un top mondiale,* ma è forte e il salto di qualità te lo fa fare se passi da Niang/Deulofeu a lui.*
> Ragioniamo pure per potenzialità: dove può arrivare Calhanoglu? Molto, molto in alto, ma per quello c'è bisogno anche di una squadra.
> Voi ragionate solo e soltanto al presente: Insigne al presente, Keita al presente, ma Insigne e Keita, l'anno scorso, al netto dei loro anonimi campionati precedenti, li avreste considerati? No! Invece, ora, li considerate. Ecco, Calhanoglu è uno di quelli che potreste considerare, viste le sue qualità, ma che ora non considerate perché chiaramente non ha avuto modo di esplodere e non tirarmi fuori la storia del giocatore che trascina anche in una squadra media, perché quelli sono pochi e nemmeno gente come Hazard o De Bruyne farebbe la differenza nel suo leverkusen; l'anno scorso Hazard ha segnato QUATTRO reti nel Chelsea di Mourinho uscito fuori da tutto.
> ...



Ma sicuramente sì. Ma bisogna pure cercare di farne un paio di gradini alla volta. Anche Perotti, ad oggi, sarebbe un buon acuisto e un salto di qualità di pari dimensioni se prendi il turco. E non dirmi di no perché se no iniziamo a mettere in mezzo i numeri e te lo dimostro (sebbene l'adattabilità del turco al calcio italiano sia ancora tutta da dimostrare).
Per me il turco è un buon giocatore, ma non è e non sarà mai un fenomeno. Posso dirlo o è vietato?
Possiamo vincere con Calhanoglu? Boh... non lo so... abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con Robinho, Cassano e Boateng!

Se considero Calhanoglu un buon acquisto? Lo ripeto: sì... ma
1)mi aspetto altro
2)non è un giocatore che mi esalta quando lo vedo giocare
3)non è un giocatore che si carica la squadra sulle spalle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente sì. Ma bisogna pure cercare di farne un paio di gradini alla volta. Anche Perotti, ad oggi, sarebbe un buon acuisto e un salto di qualità di pari dimensioni se prendi il turco. E non dirmi di no perché se no iniziamo a mettere in mezzo i numeri e te lo dimostro (sebbene l'adattabilità del turco al calcio italiano sia ancora tutta da dimostrare).
> Per me il turco è un buon giocatore, ma non è e non sarà mai un fenomeno. Posso dirlo o è vietato?
> Possiamo vincere con Calhanoglu? Boh... non lo so... abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con Robinho, Cassano e Boateng!
> 
> ...


Ma Calhanoglu come Perotti non esiste su nessun altro pianeta e te lo dico con le loro partite negli occhi, senza numeri. Perotti è un buon rincalzo di una squadra da Champions, mentre Calhanoglu è un titolare vero e proprio.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma nessuno mette in discussione le sue doti tecniche.



Chiaro ma volevo giusto rimarcare questo fatto con i numeri.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripper, per piacere, dai. Ho come l'impressione che tu sia fissato un po' su certi giocatori e che gli altri siano "buoni" tutt'al più.
> Calhanoglu è forte, non è un top mondiale, ma è forte e il salto di qualità te lo fa fare se passi da Niang/Deulofeu a lui.
> Ragioniamo pure per potenzialità: dove può arrivare Calhanoglu? Molto, molto in alto, ma per quello c'è bisogno anche di una squadra.
> Voi ragionate solo e soltanto al presente: Insigne al presente, Keita al presente, ma Insigne e Keita, l'anno scorso, al netto dei loro anonimi campionati precedenti, li avreste considerati? No! Invece, ora, li considerate.
> ...



ricordo ancora quando qui dentro la gente sosteneva che elsha fosse di molto superiore ad insegne e che quest'ultimo godesse solo di buona reputazione grazie ai media


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] secondo te Dybala è un fenomeno o può comunque diventarlo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ricordo ancora quando qui dentro la gente sosteneva che elsha fosse di molto superiore ad insegne e che quest'ultimo godesse solo di buona reputazione grazie ai media


Come se fosse ieri. Io stesso accusavo Insigne di essere troppo fumoso col suo solito movimento a rientrare che azzeccava la porta 1/10, ma col tempo è cresciuto, anche se soltanto la stagione scorsa si è affermato, perché già quella precedente era stata appena sufficiente (12 goal); ciò nonostante, è cresciuto ed ora è una realtà, ma perché le qualità c'erano e si è creduto in lui.
Un discorso di crescita su Calhanoglu no, mai nella vita.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] secondo te Dybala è un fenomeno o può comunque diventarlo?



Dybala? Giocatore mostruoso.


> Ma Calhanoglu come Perotti non esiste su nessun altro pianeta e te lo dico con le loro partite negli occhi, senza numeri. Perotti è un buon rincalzo di una squadra da Champions, mentre Calhanoglu è un titolare vero e proprio.


mio Dio, non sto paragonando i due tecnicamenteeeee!!!
E comunque Calhanoglu titolare vero in proprio in Champions sì... nel Leverkusen però.

Per la nostra condizione attuale Calhanoglu è oro, chiaro.



> Un discorso di crescita su Calhanoglu no, mai nella vita.


appunto... può crescere. Se, quando, quanto e come lo vedremo... ma qui c'è esaltazione come se fosse un campione affermato


----------



## Il Genio (30 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizzo i tuoi contro come abbiamo fatto i*eri in puntata *:
> 
> - Il suo arrivo non esclude JAMES
> - E' un gocacore sempre proiettato all attacco altro che non attaccante , ha fatto 6 gol e 5 assist in 12 partite in bundes vedi te .
> - E' uno che fa la differenza ECCOME , basta vedere come tratta la palla. In italia farà faville .



Quale puntata?


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dybala? Giocatore mostruoso.
> 
> mio Dio, non sto paragonando i due tecnicamenteeeee!!!
> E comunque Calhanoglu titolare vero in proprio in Champions sì... nel Leverkusen però.
> ...



allora meglio che non posto i dati di DYbala paragonati con Calha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dybala? Giocatore mostruoso.
> 
> mio Dio, non sto paragonando i due tecnicamenteeeee!!!
> E comunque Calhanoglu titolare vero in proprio in Champions sì... nel Leverkusen però.
> ...


Con "squadra da Champions" intendevo una squadra che si qualifica alla CL e vi prende parte, non squadra che la vince: questo allo stato attuale chiaramente, perché per potenzialità il turco potrebbe arrivare anche a quei livelli.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> allora meglio che non posto i dati di DYbala paragonati con Calha



appunto. ti basi sui dati. anche per giocatori che giocano i ruoli differenti o comunque IN MODO differente.

A questo punto vorrei capire quante partite di Calhanoglu hai visto.
Io molte. E di giocatori che vivono di fiammate ne ho le scatole piene.

Calhanoglu più forte di Dybala comunque. Ok.
Ciaone


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> appunto. ti basi sui dati. anche per giocatori che giocano i ruoli differenti o comunque IN MODO differente.
> 
> A questo punto vorrei capire quante partite di Calhanoglu hai visto.
> Io molte. E di giocatori che vivono di fiammate ne ho le scatole piene.
> ...



1) dimmi dove ho scritto che mi baso SOLO su questi dati, converrai con me però che sono comunque importanti. I numeri sono dati OGGETTIVI e non soggettivi.
2)Dybala quest'anno ha giocato trequartista, anzi spesso e volentieri arretrava parecchio il suo baricentro di gioco. (a volte anche a centrocampo a smistare palloni si trovava)
3)So bene che sono giocatori diversi anche se non troppo.
4)Dimmi dove ho scritto Calhanoglu più forte di Dybala, anche se entrambi hanno 23 anni e non capisco perché vuoi a tutti i costi sminuire il turco ed esaltare un giocatore che quest'anno a parte qualche partita non è stato MAI decisivo.
5)Ciaone anche no eh. I bm non li sopporto e mi auguro tu non faccia parte di questa categoria.  au revoir


----------



## The P (30 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il contro maggiore è che ad oggi non ha un suo ruolo
> 
> *Il Pro è che sono sicuro che sia perfetto per Montella, sarà il nostro Borja*



Condivido con la pima frase, e mi auguro vivamente la seconda


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...



Io sono matto per lui perché è bravissimo con entrambi i piedi, ha una grande visione di gioco ed è bravissimo a saltare l'uomo. Personalmente lo preferisco anche a James Rodriguez. Il prezzo di Chalanoglu è giusto, quello folle che non sta in piedi è il costo di Rodriguez. 70/80 mln per James sono follia, visto che per me ne vale a fatica 50.

P.S: In questa stagione 15 presenze nel Bayer 6 gol e 5 assist. 

James Rodriguez: 22 presenze in Liga 8 gol e 6 assist, giocando nel Real. La domanda dovrebbe essere: Perché vi piace tanto Rodriguez? Sia chiaro che a me il Colombiano piace come calciatore eh, però insomma....


----------



## Milancholy (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se vabbé... ne hai dimenticato giusto qualcuno...
> hazard, de bruyne, muller, ozil, dele alli, coutinho, bernardo silva, draxler, carrasco, mertens, insigne, isco, david silva... e se estendiamo anche agli esterni (Lemar, Neymar, Sanchez...) non c'è proprio storia.
> 
> Allo stato attuale Calhanoglu è una "certezza" né più né meno di un Ross Barkley...
> Restando in casa nostr: Calhanoglu vale Suso ragà. Caratteristche diverse ma lo spessore è quello...



In termini di attuali valori assoluti, il tuo "elenco" offre indubbiamente valide credenziali ma personalmente ritengo tu abbia assimilato in unico ruolo elementi con caratteristiche marcatamente differenti.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Giugno 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda, c'è un lato soggettivo e un lato oggettivo.
Soggettivo: è uno dei miei pupilli dalla prima volta che l'ho visto giocare. In particolare due anni fa, dopo il preliminare con la Lazio, stravedevo per lui ed ero convinto che sarebbe diventato un top mondiale. Pur non essendo un 10 vecchia scuola, tra i giocatori di un certo livello è uno di quelli che, per caratteristiche, più si avvicina a quel tipo di calciatore, finito ormai fuori stagione. E poi quel modo di calciare i piazzati...
Oggettivo: Nel mio Milan ideale c'è un regista arretrato (Biglia) e uno avanzato. Lui è perfetto. Lo vedo decisamente meno bene da esterno, soprattutto in tandem con Suso, che avrebbe uno stile di gioco simile. Nel 4-2-3-1 sarebbe perfetto.
A livello tecnico sono anni che non vediamo giocatori di quel livello.
Inoltre,siamo onesti, al momento non possiamo pretendere di più. James è pura utopia.


----------



## kipstar (30 Giugno 2017)

io non ho visto molte sue partite. ma tutte le volte che l'ho visto mi ha impressionato per come tratta il pallone.....
ed una caratura nettamente superiore alla media .... se fosse anche continuo probabilmente costerebbe il doppio o il triplo.....


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2017)

io quello che vorrei capire da qualcuno che conosce il giocatore per aver visto le partite (no fifa, pes, fm, youtube) è:
ma questo può giocare esterno nel 4-3-3 oppure il suo arrivo vuol dire che stiamo inequivocabilmente cambiando modulo?


----------



## Sotiris (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...



Accende la fantasia per come tratta la palla e sa inventarsi un gol da solo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io quello che vorrei capire da qualcuno che conosce il giocatore per aver visto le partite (no fifa, pes, fm, youtube) è:
> ma questo può giocare esterno nel 4-3-3 oppure il suo arrivo vuol dire che stiamo inequivocabilmente cambiando modulo?


Può giocare, può giocare.


----------



## ralf (30 Giugno 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io quello che vorrei capire da qualcuno che conosce il giocatore per aver visto le partite (no fifa, pes, fm, youtube) è:
> ma questo può giocare esterno nel 4-3-3 oppure il suo arrivo vuol dire che stiamo inequivocabilmente cambiando modulo?



Ci può giocare ma rende di più da trequartista o da mezz'ala in un centrocampo a 3.


----------



## Eziomare (30 Giugno 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io quello che vorrei capire da qualcuno che conosce il giocatore per aver visto le partite (no fifa, pes, fm, youtube) è:
> ma questo può giocare esterno nel 4-3-3 oppure il suo arrivo vuol dire che stiamo inequivocabilmente cambiando modulo?


Eh, vorrei saperlo anch'io, pero' non credo che molti milanisti seguano il Leverkusen, secondo me pochi hanno piena cognizione del reale valore del turco.


----------



## Love (30 Giugno 2017)

Forse non è chiaro che i top player al momento ci snobbano...i giocatori che possiamo permetterci sono i potenziali top player e averne presi due,cahlanoglu e andrè silva,significa aver lavorato ottimamente fino a questo momento...


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo molti utenti letteralmente esaltati per questo acquisto, e mi chiedevo il perché.
> Vi faccio il mio elenco dei PRO e CONS.
> 
> PRO:
> ...



Perchè è uno dei pochissimi numeri 10 "veri" che ci sono in circolazione.


----------



## Eziomare (30 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro che i top player al momento ci snobbano...i giocatori che possiamo permetterci sono i potenziali top player e averne presi due,cahlanoglu e andrè silva,significa aver lavorato ottimamente fino a questo momento...



Per me il top sarebbe pigliare pure Keita, anche se non credo succedera', soprattutto dopo l'arrivo del Chala. Abbiamo bisogno di uno dal passo diverso, proprio come il negretto della Lazio.


----------



## Djerry (30 Giugno 2017)

PRO
-Piede sopraffino, non solo su calcio piazzato ma in generale per il trattamento
-Qualità in dribbling anche nel traffico e nello stretto, risolve situazioni difficili
-Fattispecie con cui si cade comunque in piedi, talento puro Under 25 che avrà ancora a lungo mercato
-Mai esploso del tutto (specie in Nazionale), può esaltarsi in un nuovo sistema (bicchiere mezzo pieno)

CONTRO
-Continuità molto sospetta non solo nel corso della stagione ma anche della stessa gara
-Assenza di movimenti senza palla e di cattiveria nell'attaccare l'area, vuole troppo palla sui piedi
-Lento di base ed in difficoltà nel duello fisico, soffre i contatti ed i momenti più caldi della gara
-Troppe palle perse banali per sufficienza, si addormenta spesso palla al piede
-Mai esploso del tutto, può inabissarsi nel nuovo contesto (bicchiere mezzo vuoto)


----------



## Love (30 Giugno 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Per me il top sarebbe pigliare pure Keita, anche se non credo succedera', soprattutto dopo l'arrivo del Chala. Abbiamo bisogno di uno dal passo diverso, proprio come il negretto della Lazio.


io parlo di top anche a livello mediatico...keita non lo è in nessun modo...james isco verratti morata...questi qui insomma


----------



## koti (30 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ci può giocare ma rende di più da trequartista o da mezz'ala in un centrocampo a 3.


Quindi è possibile che l'esterno alto lo faccia Bonaventura con Calhanoglu spostato a centrocampo (ci credo poco però).


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2017)

Tecnicamente è un giocatore molto valido, è un fantasista che da anni non si vedeva più a milanello, oltretutto con gente come Bonaventura, Suso, Silva sono convinto parlino la stessa lingua ed assieme ci si possa divertire...ecco arrivasse Biglia a dare un pizzico di ordine alla faccenda e magari un Keita a dare capacità nell'uno contro uno direi che dal centrocampo in su siamo si una scommessa, ma molto interessante.


----------



## Aron (30 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro che i top player al momento ci snobbano...i giocatori che possiamo permetterci sono i potenziali top player e averne presi due,cahlanoglu e andrè silva,significa aver lavorato ottimamente fino a questo momento...



Possono anche non snobbarti, ma gli devi dare ingaggi altissimi, come hanno fatto a suo tempo City e Chelsea.


----------



## Lambro (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si però anche queste squadre hanno bilanci, obiettivi e priorità.
> se questi club sono, per esempio, coperti nel ruolo di prima punta, perché dovrebbero darti fastidio per Belotti?
> Oppure: se tutte queste squadre hanno esteri/trequartisti (e sono TUTTE coperte perché il salto di qualità lo fai proprio in quei ruoli) perché dovrebbero darti fastidio per James?
> Ad esempio Belotti: tra queste squadre a chi può servire? Lo United ha preso Morata e ha Rashford (quindi probabilmente si chiama fuori anche per James).... l'unica che può infastidirti mi sembra obiettivamente il Liverpool, considerando il Chelsea su Lukaku.
> ...



Il punto è che un giocatore così mediatico non se lo farebbero sfuggire, le cifre sono altissime il ragazzo è ancora giovane,e ci sono campionati ricchissimi che rendono certi colpi ormai improbabili (alla snejder inter, per dire).
quando ho menzionato tutti quei topteam, intendevo anche dire che il giocatore li aspetta prima di tutto, una volta arrivati al real madrid a quelle cifre, solo un pazzo rischerebbe la propria carriera (ok che non siamo l'atalanta ma agli occhi del mondo siamo una grande decaduta)
il milan di adesso non puo' ambire a questo, il milan in champions con una proprieta' ricca che finalmente si rivelerà spero del tutto, potrà invece ambire a certi profili, ma è tutta la serie A che deve migliorare (stadi servizi ultras etc) per attirare questi livelli di giocatori.


----------



## Love (30 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Possono anche non snobbarti, ma gli devi dare ingaggi altissimi, come hanno fatto a suo tempo City e Chelsea.


anche...anche se la premier ha ben altro appeal...io per adesso però sono convinto che si stia facendo un ottimo mercato...andava creata la base con buoni/ottimi giocatori giovani e questo si sta facendo... e poi chi sa...il mercato è lungo...i top top non arriveranno ne sono sicuro ma un bomber alla fine può darsi che arrivi...e sarebbe la ciliegina...


----------



## Aron (30 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> anche...anche se la premier ha ben altro appeal...io per adesso però sono convinto che si stia facendo un ottimo mercato...andava creata la base con buoni/ottimi giocatori giovani e questo si sta facendo... e poi chi sa...il mercato è lungo...i top top non arriveranno ne sono sicuro ma un bomber alla fine può darsi che arrivi...e sarebbe la ciliegina...



Anche per me è un mercato abbastanza buono, e siamo solo a giugno. 
Tra cessioni varie e saldi d'agosto, qualcosa di sfizioso arriverà anche nelle ultime settimane di mercato.


----------



## ralf (30 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Quindi è possibile che l'esterno alto lo faccia Bonaventura con Calhanoglu spostato a centrocampo (ci credo poco però).



In teoria si, però rispetto a Bonaventura salta meno l'uomo ma vede molto di più la porta, è uno che se esplode è da 15 goals e 15 assists a campionato. Queste sono le zone occupate da Calhanoglu confrontate a quelle di Bonaventura.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Possono anche non snobbarti, ma gli devi dare ingaggi altissimi, come hanno fatto a suo tempo City e Chelsea.





The Ripper ha scritto:


> si però anche queste squadre hanno bilanci, obiettivi e priorità.
> se questi club sono, per esempio, coperti nel ruolo di prima punta, perché dovrebbero darti fastidio per Belotti?
> Oppure: se tutte queste squadre hanno esteri/trequartisti (e sono TUTTE coperte perché il salto di qualità lo fai proprio in quei ruoli) perché dovrebbero darti fastidio per James?
> Ad esempio Belotti: tra queste squadre a chi può servire? Lo United ha preso Morata e ha Rashford (quindi probabilmente si chiama fuori anche per James).... l'unica che può infastidirti mi sembra obiettivamente il Liverpool, considerando il Chelsea su Lukaku.
> ...


Occhio alla Juve e all'INTER per James.

Belotti secondo me o da noi o rimane al Torino


----------



## Marco T. (30 Giugno 2017)

Conosco Chananoglou da anni. Lo vedo ogni Sabato perché seguo la Bundesliga da anni. Vivo in Germania. Quando giocava ad Hamburgo si pensasse che diventava il miglior 10 in Germania. Non fraintendiamoci e molto ma molto talentuoso ottima tecnica e visione di gioco e ottime punizione però è molto discontinuo spero che cresca anche mentalmente perché spesso quando il gioco si fa duro lui sparisce. Avrei preferito lo svedese della Lipsia però spero di sbagliarmi e Hakan si consacra da noi


----------



## Lambro (30 Giugno 2017)

a queste cifre è praticamente un affare, basti pensare a bertolacci , è chiaro che ci deve essere del potenziale e non che sia un giocatore gia' pronto e finito, come detto da un utente sopra costerebbe il triplo e sarebbe profilo per altri livelli, non il nostro attuale.


----------



## ralf (30 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> PRO
> -Piede sopraffino, non solo su calcio piazzato ma in generale per il trattamento
> -Qualità in dribbling anche nel traffico e nello stretto, risolve situazioni difficili
> -Fattispecie con cui si cade comunque in piedi, talento puro Under 25 che avrà ancora a lungo mercato
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Giugno 2017)

Sinceramente mi aveva impressionato qualche anno fa in qualche partita vista in TV. Le ultime stagioni mi è sembrato molto, ma molto anonimo. Si qualche bella giocata, ma poca roba, e spesso si assenta durante la partita. E mi pare che quando i ritmi salgano lui non è sempre a suo agio. Insomma a noi servirebbe altro, non è una scommessa su cui investirei.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (1 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> In teoria si, però rispetto a Bonaventura salta meno l'uomo ma vede molto di più la porta, è uno che se esplode è da 15 goals e 15 assists a campionato.



Beh dai non esagerare 15 gol e 15 assist a campionato neanche Kaka riusciva a farli..


----------



## Theochedeo (1 Luglio 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Beh dai non esagerare 15 gol e 15 assist a campionato neanche Kaka riusciva a farli..



conta che più della metà degli assist sarebbero da palla inattiva e almeno 2-3 gol su punizione diretta può garantirli.


----------



## ralf (1 Luglio 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Beh dai non esagerare 15 gol e 15 assist a campionato neanche Kaka riusciva a farli..


Questi sono i suoi numeri negli ultimi anni. Quest'anno a detta di molti del Bayer, stava facendo la sua miglior stagione degli ultimi 3 anni, se non veniva squalificato ci arrivava sicuro.

16/17: 7 goals , 7 assists in 22 partite
15/16: 8 goals , 11 assists in 46 partite
14/15: 13 goals ,11 assists in 47 partite
13/14: 11 goals , 5 assists in 38 partite
12/13: 17 goals, 14 assists in 40 partite


----------



## Love (1 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Questi sono i suoi numeri negli ultimi anni. Quest'anno a detta di molti, stava facendo la sua miglior stagione da quando è al Bayer, se non veniva squalificato ci arrivava sicuro.
> 
> *16/17: 7 goals , 7 assists.*
> 15/16: 8 goals , 11 assists.
> ...



poi si è fermato per via della squalifica fino a fine anno...la fonte è transfermarket???


----------



## ralf (1 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> poi si è fermato per via della squalifica fino a fine anno...la fonte è transfermarket???



Si però includono sia le coppe che la Bundes.


----------

